# My baby had blood in his snot :(:(:(



## Wriggley

Hi all i posted yesterday about my LO could be teething - well hes got cold symptons - cough, runny eyes, runny nose etc..

well his nose has been running SO much and couple of times when hes sneezed and a bit has come out his nose theres been a bit of blood in it

is this normal im really worried - i rang HNS direct last night, had phone consultation this morning with doc but im still worried and now theres been some blood im even more worried :(:(:(


----------



## neadyda

I'm not sure Hun, but didn't wanna read and run x

Take him to a and e if you still aren't happy with nhs direct or doc consultation said x


----------



## Surprise

It's probably fine, babe. The inside of the nose is very vascular, lots of capillaries, and even a little bit of irritation can cause a bit of bleeding. It's not from his sinuses. x

PS I hope the little guy feels better soon. x


----------



## MummyMagoo

I was just going to say the same as the PP,poor lil fella how is he doing today?
x


----------



## Wriggley

thanks girls 

Im making a doc appointment tomorrow for him as im not 100% happy with what i got over the phone


----------



## BabyJayne

Nosebleeds are usually caused by irritated, swollen and enlarged capillaries in the nose - made hundreds of times worse when there's a cold involved. As a PP said, there are hundreds of them in the nose. If it's a bit of blood in the mucous, and it's red, then I would say it's nothing to worry about - just a horrible by-product of a nasty cold. I'm a bit of a nosebleed expert - have suffered with them since I was tiny and it's always a cold that makes them worse.
Still - a good idea to get him checked out if you're not happy. 
My LO has a cold too - hate hearing her snuffly and snotty through the night :-( x


----------



## whoops

My LO had a cold a couple of weeks ago and had a bit of dried blood around her nostril once or twice, and at one point had a little bit of blood come out.

I brought her to the GP because she had a chesty cough at the same time, and he checked her out and said the blood was just caused by a vessel bursting because she was doing so much sneezing and coughing.

Hope your LO feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## Wriggley

thank you girls thats reassuring


----------

